# ? Cats & Window Screens



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Tonight the window was open and Onyx perched herself on the ledge in front of the window. The window has a screen in it. 
Has anyone had a cat tear the screen up to get outside?


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Mine only tear the screens up at night to get to the bugs


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

We had cats tear our screened door on our porch once, but it was several of them. I'm not sure Onyx could do it by herself without you noticing first.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow slams into them from time to time when a bird flies by too closely. I bought some wire cooling racks (for cookies) at Walmart (super cheap) and put them upright in the window track and closed the window around them. If he really hit it hard it would still knock the screen out but hopefully keep him from following it.

You can see above the wire rack where he hit the screens before. Putting holes in them. If he's really interested in something outside I can put them upright so they sit taller (and the window is closed more).










I think he was trying to figure out what I was looking at outside.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Never had a cat tear a screen to get out, but I have had the screen pop out. So make sure it's really secure.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Beckie210789 said:


> Mine only tear the screens up at night to get to the bugs


Same here. He's really good about not scratching/climbing the screens, but when he sees a bug outside, he will go for the screen. I have to be very careful and only leave our sliding door wide open when I'm in the kitchen with him. Our windows are never open more than a crack.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Bindi likes to sit by the screen in our living room window and i'm sure if he found out how he'd tear it up to get outdoors.


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Several years ago I had an indoor cat, and the neighbors cat would come to our house and tear holes in our screens trying to get to our cat.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the bix box home improvement stores cary screening that is pet resistant, not to hard to do yourself, but make sure everything from the spline to latches are secure..


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

Before I brought my girls home, I had my window screens re-done with petproof screens (big $$$ but worth it). The slider door i couldn't do because it didn't fit in my car ... but I only leave that door open when I'm around to watch them (and they just LOVE sitting in front of that - with no swatting at it, no trying to get out), otherwise I leave it open only a couple of inches.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

My cat will scratch chairs and furniture, but not the screen. He is happy just to sit in the windowsil and watch the world.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes cats can go through the screen, especially if there is even a tiny hole in it. Remember: if the cat can fit his head through/in something, he can fit his entire body.
I learned this the hard way: came home one day from work and Ritz was looking at me from outside on the balcony. There was a hole around the handle of the screen from which she was able to escape (no doubt, charging at a bird). Problem is, she couldn't figure out how to get back inside. No telling how long she was out on the balcony. Got that fixed asap. I also eventually replaced the screen with heavy duty screens made for pets.
Also, make sure the sliding screen is securely on its track, no gap. Again, if there is a space big enough for her head......
And like the OP, I put cooling racks (bought at a thrift store) in front of the screen in my bedroom. It's an added deterrent. I live on the top floor of a four story building--death drop.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry puts little holes in ours when trying to get at the bugs and I've found her clinging to them before. But she hasn't ripped one open. And the only time they've popped out was when I was trying to pull her off of it and I pulled the screen with her.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

i need help with that too. these guys are adept at tearing the screen or bumping it out. the Beebs must have opposable thumbs because she had the frame out and was halfway out the screen and i live on the 7th floor so i freaked and now windows an only be open 1/2 inch or so. I have side slide windows and I am wondering what to put there to deter screen damage and prevent falls. none of my other cats ever did anything to screens. they were patient observers and never bothered them. these 3 are insane with windows and especially at night the flying bugs are attractive.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

My parent's cat clawed through a screen once, from their first floor living room. There was a rabbit in the garden right outside, which he promptly decapitated and left at the front door for my mom to find. :shock:


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks all. It appears that most cats are content at just looking outside and taking in the breeze. I live in a rural area so it wouldn't be real bad if Onyx escaoe through the screen. I just don't want to replace it.
Onyx csme to me as a dumped kitty so she has had outside exoerience. Since the weather has changed, she tends to try and sneak out the door when opened. Was hoping to make her my indoor only cat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls are pretty good when they're beside the screens. They will try to paw at bugs on the other side, but they're never rough enough to cause any damage. My biggest worry are animals on the other side. A few weeks ago, Muffs was sitting by the open window (with a screen in place) and I heard her utter a high-pitched growl. I turned around and there was a raccoon, standing on its hind legs with its front paws against the outside windowsill and its nose pressed against the screen. I shooed it away and closed the window. Since then, I don't open the windows after dark, since I don't want the raccoons coming up. My girls are so gentle, I don't think they'd ever damage the screens, but the raccoons are a different story.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My cat busted the screen out when he saw this white abandoned kitty that was circling the neighborhood. He hated this cat. Now all screens are duct tapped. Ace hardware has cat proof screening. It really works. They will even rescreen sliders for you. BTW we captured the white kitty,vetted her. She was adopted and she is queen of the castle in here new home.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

When I was a kid our cats used to, but they were all indoor/outdoor cats.

I've been leaving my bedroom window open occasionally, always when I'm home and can see the window from the next room, and Niles loves to sit on the sill. He has never touched the screen. Just in case, though, I always put his collar on (I'm only on the 2nd floor). If he ever so much as touches the screen, I'll get a custom pet-safe screen, but since I live in an apartment with oddly shaped windows, that would be super expensive.


----------

